# Question about target shooting on state land.



## Skeletonman19 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, I live near Rose Lake State Wildlife area, which I know has a public range for target shooting. However, they are closed on Tuesday and Wednesday, which are the days I do not work every week. I was wondering if anyone knows if it is allowed for me to bring targets out onto the state land at Rose Lake and just do some plinking out in the woods?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

On October 1, the range will be opened on Wednesday.

Hours of Operation
November 16 through September 30: 5 Days Per Week, Thursday through Monday
9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.

October 1 through October 31: 6 Days Per Week, Wednesday through Monday
9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.

November 1 through November 15: 7 Days Per Week
9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

It looks like you can target shoot as long as it is not posted "No Target Shooting".


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10319-31578--,00.html

License Requirement - Possession of Firearms and Bows and Arrows
Those taking or attempting to take game and in possession of a firearm, crossbow, slingshot or bow and arrow must have the appropriate hunting license with them and the identification used to purchase that license and exhibit both upon demand of a Michigan conservation officer, a tribal conservation officer or any other law enforcement officer. Those using a crossbow must obtain a free crossbow stamp annually.

*A hunting license is not required when target practicing or sighting-in a firearm at an identifiable, artificially constructed target, and there is no attempt to take game.*





Also, take a look at these sites for other rules.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141-286648--,00.html

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/LUSE_ORD_176311_7.html


----------



## JeffOYB (Dec 20, 2006)

petronius said:


> It looks like you can target shoot as long as it is not posted "No Target Shooting".
> 
> (...)
> 
> *A hunting license is not required when target practicing or sighting-in a firearm at an identifiable, artificially constructed target, and there is no attempt to take game.*


Does anyone know how these two concepts merge together as regards Rose Lake, as per the OP's question? That is, is RL posted "no target shooting"? There's a sign at each parking lot with maybe 2,000 words on each sign in fine print. If anyone has read it, or if it's online and you know it's particulars, please share.

I, too, am interested in a little (not a lot) of Rose Lake plinking. (Small bore, low traffic hour, weekday, off trail -- to not much bother anyone, law or no law.) 

I've googled it a bit and found lots of hearsay but thin on specifics.

Also, does anyone know when the law was changed? I recall researching this not too many years ago and when plinking one needed to carry the appropriate hunting license if there was an open season.

Thanks!


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Also I believe if its posted "NO Shooting" form April 1 to Sept 15 then I would say no....


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

hunting guide says target shooting only at a facility


----------

